# Cracked/Broken Nails - Please Help



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

Im brand spanking new to this site so if this isnt where this goes please forgive me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

  	Here is my dilemma - My nails are constantly cracking/breaking on the nail bed (dont know how else to say it) like right before where the nail has grown and allowed to be cut. I can be very painful because its not like I can cut my nail back that far. (Oh gosh I hope Im explaining this properly.)
  	If you understood what I was saying, is there a fix to it? Is there maybe a top coat that prevents it from happening? Nail strengtheners perhaps?

  	Thank you so much
  	ittybitty


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2011)

drink milk, take calcium supplements, even if you have a good diet. Women lose calcium easily.

  	other than that, use an oil, like castor oil, argan oil, almond oil  or even olive oil and massage your cuticles at night before you go to sleep.. if you can sleep with cotton gloves.. seriously.

  	keep your nails in good condition and file them gently in one direction.. don't zig zag them or they tear.. and then use a good nail strengther and base coat, polish and top coats.. add a new coat of topcoat each day so they stay stronger.. and they will.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> drink milk, take calcium supplements, even if you have a good diet. Women lose calcium easily.
> 
> other than that, use an oil, like castor oil, argan oil, almond oil  or even olive oil and massage your cuticles at night before you go to sleep.. if you can sleep with cotton gloves.. seriously.
> 
> keep your nails in good condition and file them gently in one direction.. don't zig zag them or they tear.. and then use a good nail strengther and base coat, polish and top coats.. add a new coat of topcoat each day so they stay stronger.. and they will.


	Thank you so much, very helpful.

  	ittybitty


----------



## User38 (Feb 15, 2011)

you are welcome dear


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a pink gel topcoat available at Sephora that my friends are wearing up and down about. i havent tried it yet.

  	I use Sally Hansen Hard as nails PALTINUM and it works REALLY well. 
  	My nails are weak because they are dry from my climate and job. I try to use hand cream alot, i keep rosebud salve on me to massage into my cuticles and use a glass file. 

  	the sally hasen has made a huge diffrence though. i use it as a base coat and top coat.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 16, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> There is a pink gel topcoat available at Sephora that my friends are wearing up and down about. i havent tried it yet.
> 
> I use Sally Hansen Hard as nails PALTINUM and it works REALLY well.
> My nails are weak because they are dry from my climate and job. I try to use hand cream alot, i keep rosebud salve on me to massage into my cuticles and use a glass file.
> ...



 	Awesome, Thank you. I will look for that gel stuff at Sephora.


----------



## singer92286 (Mar 11, 2011)

another thing to consider is the kind of polish your using... i had the same problem and i was using drugstore brands with scary chemicals in them. now i only buy ones that are big 3 free, no formaldehyde resin, and no camphor. here's a link to a great article that lists all of them... 

  	http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2009/04/celebrate-earth-day-check-your.html


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

That's some great advice there HG.  I often just reach in the cabinet and grab the olive oil and calcium is a must.

  	I recently discovered Butter London n/p and love it. I was looking through the swatches and saw a color I liked and did a search and now I have another favorite brand. I guess I was under a rock or something.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 13, 2011)

You could also try taking the vitamin Biotin. They sell supplements at Walmart and such. I actually take it in an effort to make my hair grow faster, but I've found that it also makes my nails grow SO fast and SO strong. It's crazy how much so really


----------

